# Macro - Testing my new lens



## Marco (Dec 19, 2008)

I've had it 2 days, it takes a bit to get used to.


----------



## digimania (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice series. Looks like you getting the hang of it.
Richard


----------



## Robstar1619 (Dec 19, 2008)

Great captures indeed.
The jumping spider is awsome...excellent details.


----------



## bikefreax (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice set. Cant wait for my real macro lens to get here.


----------



## Markw (Dec 20, 2008)

LOVE the spiders. How did you get the one with the white background?  As far as I know, there are no white plains in the great widerness that also happen to have jumping spiders. 

Mark


----------



## Jurence (Dec 24, 2008)

Lol great pictures. #2 is too pornographic for me!


----------



## Crazydad (Dec 24, 2008)

Great pictures. Although I could have done without seeing the flies doing it. TMI on that one. The spider shots are really cool even though they freak me out....


----------



## Marco (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks all 

I'm starting to get used to it a little more. Since the first post I've now got my flash off camera and diffused, which has been a great help.
A few pictures with current setup.


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 26, 2008)

WOW!  Super tight captures.  No lens data in the EXIF,...

-Shea


----------



## dwol (Dec 27, 2008)

Haha, love the spiders! what equipment are you using? I'm quite curious?! Great shots


----------



## MongooseDog (Dec 27, 2008)

o wow. that 2nd shot in the 2nd set is simply amazing.


----------



## TwoRails (Dec 27, 2008)

Love the spider shots!!  Did I miss it?  What lens are you using?


----------



## Marco (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks again 

I used a Canon 400D + Canon MP-E 65 with a 430ex flash.


----------



## Dal1970 (Dec 27, 2008)

Please can you post a pic of your current setup


----------



## bikefreax (Dec 27, 2008)

I did a search on that lens and it is Macro only with 5 magnification ranges. It is a pretty penny for just macro.

Canon MP-E 65mm


----------



## OldClicker (Dec 27, 2008)

What a great series.  Thanks and keep them coming! - TF


----------



## Marco (Dec 27, 2008)

Dal1970 said:


> Please can you post a pic of your current setup




I'm just handholding the flash at the moment. I was going to make up a bracket but it seem just as easy to hold it and its more flexible.


----------



## TwoRails (Dec 27, 2008)

Sweet setup!


----------



## dwol (Dec 28, 2008)

Whoa, very nice setup!


----------



## tpe (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow great shots. You can also try putting th eflash on a tripod instead of hand holding it. I like a tripod with a diffuser between its legs and the flash pointing down, it gives very natural lighting, then both hands are free for the camera and the lighting doesnt change between shots.

tim


----------



## Dal1970 (Dec 28, 2008)

Marco said:


> I'm just handholding the flash at the moment. I was going to make up a bracket but it seem just as easy to hold it and its more flexible.



Similar to my favourite set up.

I have tried 1 flash, 2 flashes and 3 flashes. Used Catus triggers, and sync cord, plus a ring flash.

However the best is still a basic bracket and 1 flash


----------



## Overread (Dec 28, 2008)

Great start with the new lens  - if often seems to me that the MPE 65 has a built in jumping spider attraction device - seems they are always shot 

As for the flash does the MPE come with a tripod collar fitting? If so then you can try getting a mini ball head and attaching the flash to that as normal, then get a bolt that will fit the thread on the tripod collar and cut off the end - this then lets you screw in the mini ball head and there you have it - adjustable lighting whilst retaining both hands on the camera.


----------



## Marco (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions  I'll try them out.
I've had the flash on my tripod for a while today, useful in some situations.

The lens does seem to attract jumpers, but I'm loving the mantis' that are out at the moment.
From today 
1.




2.




3.




4.




5.


----------



## Dal1970 (Dec 28, 2008)

So cool to see these alien-looking creatures


----------



## SpaceNut (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for your info!


----------



## SpaceNut (Dec 30, 2008)

I just got a macro lens and I can't wait to get out and start taking pictures with it. Your series has inspired me. *Great job* & thanks for sharing!


----------

